# My Hobby!!



## megan (Jul 28, 2016)

Making soap is one of my favorite hobbies. I am planning to start a small business on selling soaps in the local market near my hometown. I think it is good to hire some professional packing service. I have heard of Clearpak Creative Packaging. I am thinking of doing the packages there. Has anyone hired them recently? I would love to hear more about their services :|. Could someone please share few tips and ideas to get more profit in my soap making business :smile2:.


----------



## vineslovy (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lonerjack (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, really thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Once you get rolling.......


I suggest you hit the hard core video gamer market. They _NEED_ your product!


----------

